# Humi[K]



## Beerbrewer (Apr 27, 2018)

Anyone heard of or better yet, applied Humi-K (liquid) to there turf? Any thoughts? Company called "Humic Growth Solutions" from Jacksonville Fl.Picked up a 2.5 gal. jug yesterday at my local AG store.Couldn't pass it up at $30.00.Says it's 12% Humic acid.Applied it this morning at a rate of 6oz. per 1,000.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

There are several threads people have started to discuss HA. I've never used the stuff but follow the threads to see what people think of them. I'm curious as to how the stuff you found is different and how it compares performance wise to the things they mention in the below threads. The dtuff you found is substantially cheaper.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3106

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3278


----------

